# how to adjust idle on Husqvarna 440E



## bwana914 (May 18, 2014)

How do I adjust the idle on a Husqvarna 440E chainsaw?

I found the "H" and "L" screws, but there is supposedly a "T" screw somewhere (idle throttle position) and I just simply can not find it. Where is it? I know, a very lame first questions for this forum, but I'm 100% stumped and the Husqvarna manual is pretty poor.

Thanks for any tips.


----------



## RedFir Down (May 19, 2014)

The screwdriver is pointing at it. 
You can adjust the idle with a small regular screwdriver but to adjust the H & L you will need the spline carb tool


----------



## cgraham1 (May 19, 2014)

RedFir Down said:


> The screwdriver is pointing at it.


It can't be that obvious. There must be more to this story...


----------



## Lek (Aug 14, 2014)

With a similar problem this picture/reply Looks good - haven't tried the screwdriver adjustment. If I need to adjust the idle (low) speed where can I find the splin carb tool for my Husqvarna 440e? Thanks for your help.


----------



## RedFir Down (Aug 14, 2014)

EBay. I find them through a Google search.


----------



## KJB32 (Dec 4, 2015)

I know this is an old thread, but I found it right before starting my own thread. I also have a Husqvarna 440, and it doesn't like to idle when warm. Seems to me the idle just needs to be set a little higher. So the "T" screw would adjust this? Clockwise will speed it up some? Anything else I should be looking at?


----------



## RedFir Down (Dec 4, 2015)

KJB32 said:


> Clockwise will speed it up some?


You are correct. Adjust the idle just so the chain doesn't spin.
Does the saw run/rev fine other wise?


----------



## KJB32 (Dec 4, 2015)

Yes, runs good, but I have to keep it revved up between cuts or else it will die, very annoying. Has done that since new. Took it to the dealer under warranty and they said everything looks fine. I'm hoping that a small increase in idle speed will do the trick.


----------



## Oleo-Mac 999 (Feb 13, 2016)

KJB32 said:


> Yes, runs good, but I have to keep it revved up between cuts or else it will die, very annoying. Has done that since new. Took it to the dealer under warranty and they said everything looks fine. I'm hoping that a small increase in idle speed will do the trick.



It's what happens to my! works well 10 minutes and then is always wanting to stop if decelerating between one court and another, he stops! 

 and then it is a problem to make it run again. Remove spark plug and this is dry, so it's not too much gasoline, can it be low on gas.


----------

